#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-04
<az7> chat niiiiiiight
<DoubleB> sho-nuf
<DoubleB> Is 11.04 making anyone happy?
<az7> aside from some graphical glitches on the laptop, its not too bad
<az7> anybody using unity?
<DoubleB> yes
<az7> like it so far?
<DoubleB> yeah there are some things that could be better but I do like the idea very much
<az7> cool, i'll have to give it a shot in a vm or something
<DoubleB> The search feature is a lot like finder.
<Ahmuck-Sr> evening
<DoubleB> hello
<Ahmuck-Sr> it get's really chatty here on tuesday
<DoubleB> I like the new icon set in 11.04 also. I may not install faenza
<Ahmuck-Sr> r u on unity?
<Ahmuck-Sr> i went back to gnome
<DoubleB> yes
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-05
<joe_____> pretty quiet. though it is nice to see a local team
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-04-30
<dsandage> people!
<dsandage> not people?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-05-02
<kwadroke> what's up?
<kwadroke> anyone here?
<kwadroke> guess not
<az7> but then, there was one
<kwadroke> cool
<az7> doing barcamp conway?
<kwadroke> unfortunately, no
<kwadroke> same weekend as A-Kon in Dallas
<kwadroke> was wanting to
<kwadroke> you?
<az7> nah, i can't make it either
<az7> upgrade to 12.04?
<kwadroke> yeah
<kwadroke> running it now
<kwadroke> I got hit by the pidgin sipe plugin bug
<kwadroke> easy fix, but annoying
<az7> i haven't heard of that one. what happened ?
<kwadroke> you have to run an export command
<kwadroke> and it will work
<kwadroke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/950790
<kwadroke> 12.04 runs pretty quick
<kwadroke> rendering a KDENLive video, chatting and working in Inkscape
<az7> cool, yeah i have to upgrade my desktop still
<kwadroke> I have to get more of my machines updated, so far I just have 2 updated
<kwadroke> I just updated 1 machine to 11.04, as it was complaining that 10.10 was no longer supported
<kwadroke> There's going to be a Comic Con here in Conway, if you haven't heard
<kwadroke> I'm out
